# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Đặt vé máy bay China Southern Airlines giá rẻ tại Tp.HCM

## oanhoanhksa

*China** Southern Airlines*


*China** Southern Airlines (Công ty Hàng không Nam Phương Trung Quốc) là một hãng hàng không có trụ sở tại Quảng Châu, tỉnh Quảng Đông, Cộng hòa Nhân dân Trung Hoa. Hãng hoạt động trên các tuyến nội địa và quốc tế, đây là hãng hàng không lớn nhất về quy mô đội tàu bay châu Á và là hãng lớn nhất Trung Quốc về số lượng khách vận chuyển. 

Trung tâm hoạt động chính của hãng tại sân bay quốc tế Bạch Vân Quảng Châu và sân bay quốc tế Thủ Đô Bắc Kinh, với các thành phố trọng điểm khác tại sân bay quốc tế Đào Tiên Thẩm Dương, sân bay quốc tế Urumqi Diwopu, sân bay quốc tế Bảo An Thâm Quyến, sân bay quốc tế Thiên Hà Vũ Hán, sân bay quốc tế Tân Trịnh Trịnh Châu và sân bay quốc tế Chu Thủy Tử Đại Liên. 

China Southern Airlines đã được IATA cấp chứng chứng nhận IOSA (Kiểm tra An toàn Vận hành IATA) do đã hãng có hoạt động đảm bảo an toàn.Hãng cũng là thành viên của SkyTeam (gia nhập cuối năm 2007) 

Cùng với hơn 121 điểm đến trên thế giới và gần 300 máy bay thương mại và chở hàng hóa, China Southern Airlines đã trở thành một trong những hãng hàng không mạnh nhất Châu Á. 

Việt nam cũng là một điểm đến của rất nhiều khách du lịch trên thế giới nói chung và khách du lịch Trung Quốc nói riêng. Vì thế, hãng cũng mở rộng mạng lưới bán và cung cấp các dịch vụ về vé máy bay của hãng tại nước ta.* 
*
**Tại TP.HCM chúng tôi* *Công ty TNHH thương mại & dịch vụ Viva Tran** được hân hạnh làm đại* *lý chính hãng cung cấp vé máy bay hãng China Southern Airlines**.*

*Địa chỉ tại TP.HCM :* *Công ty TNHH thương mại & dịch vụ Viva Tran**
Add : * *78 DONG HUNG THUAN,Q12**
Điên thoại :* *08 62590074; Fax: 08 62590034**
DĐ:* *0946 963866 MS. OANH*
*Skype: mango_trans*
*Yahoo: tv_sgn1 ; ticketingvivatrans*
*E-mail: oanhoanhksa@yahoo.com*
*Đặc biệt có nhân viên giao vé tận nơi miễn phí!!*

*
**Các Điểm Đến Chính : 

- Amsterdarm; Bangkok; Kuala Lumpur; Los Angerles; Paris; Soul; Singapore; Ha Noi; Ho Chi Minh; Sydney; Tokyo; Cheju; Fukuoka; Hiroshima; Nagoya; Osaka; Sendai... 

- Islamabad; Chiang Mai; Jakacta; Manila; Phnom Penh; Phuket; Siem Riep; Dubai; Teheran.... 

- Athena; Barcelona; Berlin; Bermingham; Frankfurt; London; Madrid; Manchester;Moscow; Roma; Zurich; Johanesberg; Boston; Chicago... 

- Taipei; Macau; Hong Kong; Bắc Kinh; Quảng Châu; Thượng Hải và hàng chục điểm đến trên toàn nước Trung Hoa..*

----------


## oanhoanhksa

*Đặt vé máy bay China Southern Airlines giá rẻ tại Tp.HCM*

*China** Southern Airlines*


*China** Southern Airlines (Công ty Hàng không Nam Phương Trung Quốc) là một hãng hàng không có trụ sở tại Quảng Châu, tỉnh Quảng Đông, Cộng hòa Nhân dân Trung Hoa. Hãng hoạt động trên các tuyến nội địa và quốc tế, đây là hãng hàng không lớn nhất về quy mô đội tàu bay châu Á và là hãng lớn nhất Trung Quốc về số lượng khách vận chuyển. 

Trung tâm hoạt động chính của hãng tại sân bay quốc tế Bạch Vân Quảng Châu và sân bay quốc tế Thủ Đô Bắc Kinh, với các thành phố trọng điểm khác tại sân bay quốc tế Đào Tiên Thẩm Dương, sân bay quốc tế Urumqi Diwopu, sân bay quốc tế Bảo An Thâm Quyến, sân bay quốc tế Thiên Hà Vũ Hán, sân bay quốc tế Tân Trịnh Trịnh Châu và sân bay quốc tế Chu Thủy Tử Đại Liên. 

China Southern Airlines đã được IATA cấp chứng chứng nhận IOSA (Kiểm tra An toàn Vận hành IATA) do đã hãng có hoạt động đảm bảo an toàn.Hãng cũng là thành viên của SkyTeam (gia nhập cuối năm 2007) 

Cùng với hơn 121 điểm đến trên thế giới và gần 300 máy bay thương mại và chở hàng hóa, China Southern Airlines đã trở thành một trong những hãng hàng không mạnh nhất Châu Á.

Việt nam cũng là một điểm đến của rất nhiều khách du lịch trên thế giới nói chung và khách du lịch Trung Quốc nói riêng. Vì thế, hãng cũng mở rộng mạng lưới bán và cung cấp các dịch vụ về vé máy bay của hãng tại nước ta.* 
*
**Tại TP.HCM chúng tôi* *Công ty TNHH thương mại & dịch vụ Viva Tran** được hân hạnh làm đại**lý chính hãng cung cấp vé máy bay hãng China Southern Airlines**.*

*Địa chỉ tại TP.HCM :* *Công ty TNHH thương mại & dịch vụ Viva Tran**
Add :* *78 DONG HUNG THUAN,Q12**
Điên thoại :* *08 62590074; Fax: 08 62590034**
DĐ:* *0946 963866 MS. OANH*
*Skype: mango_trans*
*Yahoo: tv_sgn1 ; ticketingvivatrans*
*E-mail: oanhoanhksa@yahoo.com*
*Đặc biệt có nhân viên giao vé tận nơi miễn phí!!*

*
**Các Điểm Đến Chính : 

- Amsterdarm; Bangkok; Kuala Lumpur; Los Angerles; Paris; Soul; Singapore; Ha Noi; Ho Chi Minh; Sydney; Tokyo; Cheju; Fukuoka; Hiroshima; Nagoya; Osaka; Sendai... 

- Islamabad; Chiang Mai; Jakacta; Manila; Phnom Penh; Phuket; Siem Riep; Dubai; Teheran.... 

- Athena; Barcelona; Berlin; Bermingham; Frankfurt; London; Madrid; Manchester;Moscow; Roma; Zurich; Johanesberg; Boston; Chicago... 

- Taipei; Macau; Hong Kong; Bắc Kinh; Quảng Châu; Thượng Hải và hàng chục điểm đến trên toàn nước Trung Hoa..*

----------

